# Auf der Suche nach einem Brandungsset



## sagent (23. Februar 2009)

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Hallo Leute,

ich wollte im April/Mai für nen paar Tage nach Wangerooge und bin noch auf der Suche nach nach einem günstigen Set zum Brandungsangeln. Aus Transportgründen sollte es eine Tele-Rute werden. Da ich absoluter Neuling auf dem Gebiet des Brandungsangelns bin bräuchte ich eure Hilfe.

Was haltet ihr von der  *DAM Onliner Tele Surf* in 4,20 und der Rolle [/FONT]*Zebco Cool Patriot*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]



[/FONT]


----------



## gluefix (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach einem Brandungsset*

Überlegs dir mit einer Telerute nochmal. Die Aktion is für den A***. Du musst damit rechnen auch mal 150g und mehr zu katapultieren. Eine Steckrute, selbst die günstigsten, eignen sich meiner Meinung besser dazu. Ansonsten bekommt man solche Sets um die 50 € . Die Rollen dazu  haben meistens nur 1,2 Kugellager und sind auch sonst nicht besonders haltbar. 
Gruß Benni


----------



## Gladiator (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach einem Brandungsset*



sagent schrieb:


> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich wollte im April/Mai für nen paar Tage nach Wangerooge und bin noch auf der Suche nach nach einem günstigen Set zum Brandungsangeln. Aus Transportgründen sollte es eine Tele-Rute werden. Da ich absoluter Neuling auf dem Gebiet des Brandungsangelns bin bräuchte ich eure Hilfe.
> 
> ...



hab dir ne pn gesendet schau mal nach


----------



## HAI-score (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach einem Brandungsset*

Moin,
also die preiswerten Ruten reichen völlig aus um damit viele Jahre Spass zu haben. Aber, wie schon geschrieben, kauf dir unbedingt ein dreiteilige Steckrute wegen der besseren Aktion kannst du viel weiter werfen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Hai67 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach einem Brandungsset*

Hallo bin im april am mittelmeer und habe mir auch eine steckrute von dam gerkauft,dazu eine dam super quick 550 rd mit 150 mtr. 0,50er.die rute ist 4.2 m und hat für meine bedürfnisse eine gute aktion und ich glaube ich komme ganz gut damit klar.


----------



## gluefix (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach einem Brandungsset*



Hai67 schrieb:


> Hallo bin im april am mittelmeer und habe mir auch eine steckrute von dam gerkauft,dazu eine dam super quick 550 rd mit 150 mtr. 0,50er.die rute ist 4.2 m und hat für meine bedürfnisse eine gute aktion und ich glaube ich komme ganz gut damit klar.


 
Was willst du denn mit 50er dort aus der Brandung ziehen?? Haie ?? Ich glaube so groß sind die Fische im Mittelmeer in der Brandung auch nicht. Nimm ma lieber ne 35er mit Schlagschnurr vor und dann kannste wenigstens weiter werfen. Ich mit ner 35er in der Atlantikbrandung in Frankreich geangelt und Steinbutt gefangen. Hat alles gehalten.


----------



## gluefix (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach einem Brandungsset*

Die kosten so zwischen 25 und 30 €. Mehr solltest du für die onliner nicht ausgeben (ansonsten mal bei amazon oder yatego stöbern). Die onliner is aber wirklich das einfachste Produkt unter den D.A.M. Brandungsruten. Das ist noch nen richtiger Knüppel. Suche mal nach der Sänger Startec Surf. Die ist zwar 10 € teurer, aber hat ein super Preis-Leistngsverhältnis. Ich hab das Teil selber noch irgendwo stehen. Die ist echt schlank im Blank und hat ein stärkeres Rückrad als die onliner, wiegt keine 600g und hat ein WG angegeben von 100-250g. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich das noch nie ausgereizt habe. Als Rolle würde ich dir sehr die Saltix FD 360 von Spro empfehlen, wenn du es möglichst günstig willst. Die kostet zwar nur um die 30 €, ist aber meiner Meinung nach wirklich zu gebrauchen !!! Äquivalent gehen auch die 370er und 380er Modelle, die 360er reicht dicke. Ist wirklich ein leichtgängiges einkurbeln der Montage und hat ne schicke Aluspule mit permanenter Rücklaufsperre. Die Sänger Rute + Spro Rolle kosten dann etwa 70 €, dann hast aber echt schon was brauchbares.
Gruß Benni


----------



## gluefix (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach einem Brandungsset*

einmal ein Beispiel für die genannte Rute:

http://www.fisch-server.de/produkt_17082_SAENGER-STARTEC-SURF-L-4-20-M-WG-100-250.html

und die Spro Rolle
http://www.angel-discount24.de/spro-saltix-200m040mm-p-2102.html

Ok, hoffe das wird jetzt nicht der Schleichwerbung bezichtigt|kopfkrat....ansonsten musst du mal selber ein bisschen stöbern. Bei mir im heimischen Angelladen gabs die Rute z.B. für 39 € im Angebot.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach einem Brandungsset*

Hallo Sagent,

der Tipp hier mit dem Verzicht auf Tele-Ruten ist schon sinnvoll.

Allerdings hast du den Grund für die Tele-Ruten klar genannt.

1,5m sind eben wesentlich schlechter zu verstauen wie z.B. 97cm.

Ich habe für einen Urlaub mit wenig Platz auch ein paar Teleruten von Mitchell gekauft.

Sind wesentlich schlechter wie Steckrutenin der gleichen Preisklasse.

Mein Tipp an dich. Wenn du dich an einen Shop wendest, der sich auf Brandungsangel spezialisiert hat. Frag gezielt nach Teleruten und dem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis das du du wünschst, bzw. zur Verfügung hast.

Bei meinem "Lieblingshändler" gibt es z.B. das hier:

"

Grauvell Tenax Marble Telesurf
Preiswerte Glasfaser Teleskop- Brandungsrute.  5-teilig.  Transportlänge: 0,97 m bei 4,20m.  Wurfgewicht: 100-200 g.  5 Ringe, davon 1 Schiebering.   Gewicht:  g.  Abstand Rutenende zum Mitte Rollenhalter: 70 cm.  Durchmesser der Rutenspitze: 3,8 mm.  Durchmesser über dem Rollenhalter: 31 mm.    Detailansicht
Artikelnummer *356.001*
_Hersteller: Grauvell_ 
 EUR 19,95
Zzgl. Versandkosten

  Inkl. gesetzl. MwSt.

http://www.brandungsangelshop.de/sh...e-Telesurf.html?shop_param=cid=4&aid=356.001&

"

Ob die gut oder schlecht ist, kann ich nicht sagen.

Zum Schluss noch ein weiterer Rat.

Bei der Angel kann man auch sehr gut mit "billigen " Ruten angeln. Ist halt anstrengender und man kommt nicht so weit.

Bei der Rolle würde ich aber auf jeden Fall ein paar Euros mehr ausgeben.

Sonst passiert das, was mir passiert ist.

Man kauft zweimal ( oder dreimal ).

Ist auf jeden Fall teurer wie direkt was gut/günstiges.

Ich hoffe du findest die richtige Kombi.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## sagent (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach einem Brandungsset*

Danke für die vielen Tipps, 
ich bevorzuge eigentlich auch nur Steckruten aber wie 
"Wiederanfänger" richtig erkannt hat, lege ich diesmal wirklich großen Wert auf die Transportgröße da man die Insel nur per Fähre erreichen kann und man sein Gepäck vorher abbgeben muss.
Da ist es nicht wirklich praktisch mit so nem 1,50m Knüppel rumzulaufen. Die Rute wird auch eher selten zum Einsatz kommen da ich ambitionierter Spinnangler bin. Möchte nur hier und da mal wenn ich am Meer bin nen bisserln Abwechslung oder eine Alternative falls mir beim Spinnen nix ans Band geht.


----------



## HAI-score (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach einem Brandungsset*

Nur mal so als Denkansatz:

Ich habe ein 5-teilige steck Fliegenrute. Die ist echt Klasse und hat ne super Aktion. Preis war so "mittelteuer". Steht den zwei oder dreiteiligen in nichts nach. (finde ich) Wird in einem hochwertigen Futteral transportiert und das auspacken und zusammenstecken macht schon Spaß!#6

Gibt es so was auch als Brandungsrute? 

Dann haste geringe Transportlänge und einigermaßen Aktion vereint. Mit dem etwas gräßeren Packmaß lässt sich sicherlich leben.

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## gluefix (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach einem Brandungsset*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Bei der Rolle würde ich aber auf jeden Fall ein paar Euros mehr ausgeben.
> 
> Sonst passiert das, was mir passiert ist.
> 
> ...



#6..da hat er recht, kenne ich selber aus meinen Anfängen. Die billig Knüppel sind noch alle da und immernoch fischbar, die Rollen schon lange Schrott


----------



## Plitenfischer (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach einem Brandungsset*

Hallöchen,
also eine meiner ersten Brandungsruten war auch eine Telerute!
Ich glaub die hieß Lotus500 und war von ProFishing!!
Ich habe die Rute 2000 für um die 150 DM gekauft und wenn es die noch irgend wo geben würde--ich würde mir noch drei davon holen!
Mit der Rute hab ich bis zu 230g geworfen und die sensible Spitze war einfach genial--trotzdem kein Schwabbelstock.
Zusammen mit der 398 Mitchell habe ich genau so weit geworfen, wie mit meinen Quantum World Champion !!
Leider ist sie ende letzten Jahres dann doch gebrochen:c-- trotz guter Pflege halten Teleruten bei den Bedingungen nicht ewig.
Aber Preis Leistung absolut Top!! 
Wenn ich überlege was ich für die Quantumruten hinlegen musste, die müssen ja ewig halten|kopfkrat|kopfkrat!

Also es gibt(gab) auch geeignete Telerute für die Brandung!!!
Ich glaube es gibt eine von Shimano für um die 80€, weiß aber nicht wie die ist!
Gruß Plitenfischer#h#h


----------



## gluefix (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach einem Brandungsset*

Man sollte auch mal daran denken, dass Sand bei Teleruten ganz ganz böhse sein kann und Kratzer sind nur das wenigste. Wenn die erstmal etas Sand am Wasser abbekommen haben, wird es sehr schwer sie ordentlich auszuziehen ohne das in den Verbindungen Spiel bleibt (Achtung Rutenbruchgefahr beim Wurf !). Bei Steckruten sind die 2 Verbindungen schnell sauber gepustet oder ausgewischt.


----------



## luecke3.0 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach einem Brandungsset*

Hallo sagent,
ich habe genau die Ruten zum Brandungsangeln (Onliner Tele 4,20m), habe sie mal für 17€ das STück bei Askari im ANgebot gekauft und kann echt nicht meckern! Da ich auch nicht oft in die Brandung komme waren meine Ansprüche auch nicht hoch, habe eigentlich ne Rute zu ANfüttern mit der Futterrakete gesucht -> Meine Ansprüche wurden mehr als erfüllt. Und die Wurfweiten sind meineserachtens nicht geringer als bei Steckruten in der Preislage, ein geübter Werfer kommt auch mit den Ruten sehr weit.
Bei den Rollen würd ich allerdings auch etwas mehr ausgeben, bei den Ruten darf man sparen, bei den Rollen nie! Guck mal in das Thema "Gute und günstige Brandungsrolle", da steht schon einiges drin. Die meisten preisgünstigen "Brandungsrollen" auf dem Markt sind meißtens totaler Müll. Meißtens einfach nur große Plastikrollen, vernünftige Wurfweiten sind dann meißt nicht drin.
Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Richie (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach einem Brandungsset*

Hallo,

solltest du dir nur für die Wangerooge-Tour eine Brandungsausrüstung zulegen, würde ich davon Abstand nehmen. Gerade im April hast du schwer mit Wind zu kämpfen. Die Brandung ist um einiges stärker als an der Ostsee. Darum wirst du um schwergewichtige Krallenbleie nicht herum kommmen. Meines Wissens gibt es auf der Insel keinen Shop, ergo wirst du auch noch eine Grabeforke zum Wattwürmer suchen mitnehmen müssen.
Hauptfisch ist die Flunder, ob sich da der Aufwand lohnt muß jeder selber wissen.
Ich würde mich vorab erkundigen. ob das Fischen im Hafenbereich erlaubt ist, dort könntest du sicher auch mit leichterem Geschirr auf Flundern ansitzen.
Für die Fischerei auf Hornhecht oder Wolfsbarsch bist du leider zu früh vor Ort.

Mal ein kleiner Text zum Angeln auf Wangerooge
http://www.stenzel-wangerooge.de/seiten/angeln1.html

Gruß
Richie


----------



## Plattfisch (10. März 2009)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach einem Brandungsset*

hi folks,

bin auch auf der suche nach einem angler set für dorsche und schollen habe jetzt schon ein paar gefunden von d.a.m und den üblichen verdächtigen, aber die waren für alles andere nur nicht für meine wünsche

da wir jedes jahr nach greena in dänemark fahren wollte ich mir jetzt mal ein eigenes set zulegen wir angeln im hafen und von den brandungsfelsen aus.

würde mich über jegliche hilfe und set´s freuen #6

mfg plattfisch


----------



## XDorschhunterX (20. März 2009)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach einem Brandungsset*



sagent schrieb:


> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Hallo Leute,[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]ich wollte im April/Mai für nen paar Tage nach Wangerooge und bin noch auf der Suche nach nach einem günstigen Set zum Brandungsangeln. Aus Transportgründen sollte es eine Tele-Rute werden. Da ich absoluter Neuling auf dem Gebiet des Brandungsangelns bin bräuchte ich eure Hilfe.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Was haltet ihr von der *DAM Onliner Tele Surf* in 4,20 und der Rolle [/FONT]*Zebco Cool Patriot*


 
es gibt auch für den Urlaub 5-7 teilige Brandungsteckruten (Shimano Beastmaster STC Programm 7 teilig Transportlänge 4,20 m 71 cm Stationär und 3,96m 64 cm Multirute), auch wenn sie den 3 teiligen etwas in Gewicht und Aktion hinterher hinken. Durch die vielen Steckverbindungen wiegen sie halt um 800 gr. und der Preis wird dich auch etwas abschrecken. Wie wäre es mit der Altenative, die 3 teiligen Ruten per Paketdienst vorher zu versenden, oder wenn möglich vorort zu kaufen, das spart schonmal die Hinfahrt vielleicht kriegst die da an den nächsten wieder veräußert.
Von Tele-Brandungsruten zumindest in dt Gewässer kann ich nur abraten, am Mittelmeer auf Seebrasse und Co sieht das schon wieder anderes aus, da gibt es auch richtiges Hightech Material


----------



## XDorschhunterX (20. März 2009)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach einem Brandungsset*



Plattfisch schrieb:


> hi folks,
> 
> bin auch auf der suche nach einem angler set für dorsche und schollen habe jetzt schon ein paar gefunden von d.a.m und den üblichen verdächtigen, aber die waren für alles andere nur nicht für meine wünsche
> 
> ...


 
wenn du jedes Jahr fährst lohnt sich mal über was etwas Besseres, als die übliche Saisonrute nachzudenken, wenn sie nicht gleich ein Vermögen kosten soll. Delta fishing hat was um 50 € eine "HI Carbonrute" 4,20 m 22 mm Handteil 3,7 mm Spitze 720 gr. (warum die so schwer ist keine Ahnung vielleicht Kontergewicht im Handteil) und Balzer hat eine Black Jack für 70 € ( 4,20 m 23 mm Handteil 3,3 mm Spitze, wiegt 517 gr. bis  90- 220 gr WG. Bei Rollen schau mal nach Restposten von Daiwa, die alten Emblems Xt/St werden teilweise für 30-50 € verramscht. für das Geld würde ich auf eine moderne Rücklaufsperre verzichten und den ganzen Süd-Ostasia Rollenbereich unter/ um 50 € vergessen. Die Rollen sind gut und halten bei ordentlichem Umgang und Pflege ein Leben. Wenn nicht muß halt schauen Okuma hat meist gute Low Budget Rollen( Beach caster, Oryx) ob Spro Balzer Cormoran und Co als Alternative wählst, ist eigentlich egal, da die meisten Rollen, die in Deutschland in dem Bereich angeboten werden eh meist aus dem gleichen Werk in China/Korea/Thailand und Co kommen. Wie sonst ist teilweise die deutliche Ähnlichkeit der einzelnen Rollentypen zu erklären.


----------

